# Survival food



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You can eat just about anything. How hungry are you - really?

Take a peak at the .pdf file of all kinds of wonderful vittles








:kiss:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I think I'll pass on the dog brain soup ... 

But I also pass on the squirrel/pork brains and eggs ... that my dad and grams would fight over. lol


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

We had a friend that went over to adopt a boy in China and came back with photos similar to those. I couldn't freaking believe the things the Chinese people eat. The only thing that looked appetizing was the corn. 

Give me a a couple few days without food and I'd be emailing the guy for the dog brain stew. My wife doesn't think she could eat our dogs in a TEOTWAWKI situation but think she'd rethink that one shortly after our food supplies ran out.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

driftpin said:


> My wife doesn't think she could eat our dogs in a TEOTWAWKI situation but think she'd rethink that one shortly after our food supplies ran out.


In that situation, you trade dogs with someone else. Yea, you're all still eating dog but at least you're not eating your own so that helps the mind.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i've already eaten quite a few weird things


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

driftpin said:


> We had a friend that went over to adopt a boy in China and came back with photos similar to those. I couldn't freaking believe the things the Chinese people eat. The only thing that looked appetizing was the corn.
> 
> Give me a a couple few days without food and I'd be emailing the guy for the dog brain stew. My wife doesn't think she could eat our dogs in a TEOTWAWKI situation but think she'd rethink that one shortly after our food supplies ran out.


Well driftpin back in the seventies I did a tour of duty in Korea, driving all over I learn to love the local culture and at the base camp in the area of the DMZ mountains I befriended several Korean employees from the base, was invited to many dinners. Not everybody can afford beef, strips of dog meat in a spicy sauce is a delicacy, dry garden type sneaks like very hard jerky
are great for survival, fermented kimchee(national dish) is a most, I make my own, fermented fish with steam rice and kimchee in a 30 bellow weather is a most, and don`t forget the white onion wine
ps.I grew up eating large river rats in my native land.


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I suppose when you're hungry you can get used to just about anything. I'd try dog or cat, just to try them. Although I tend to enjoy herbivores better than carnivores. 

Switch dogs is a really good idea that I never thought of.


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

Ive eaten my fair share of " forbidden foods" dogs, cats, zebra and more, only thing i might mind is rats! Eeek dont like those lil monsters!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Uhg... I'd eat dog if I had to.. but I really don't think I could ever eat my dog, unless she died of other causes. And yeah.. I couldn't give her to someone else either. She's like a kid to me.. 

But then again... I've never been THAT hungry sooooooooo.... who can really say for sure.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I would probably eat anything i got hungry enough. Some friends and i had this topic discussion awhile back. Everything they suggested is doable. I think i grossed them out when i said i would eat humans though


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

You know, food manufacturers sometimes follow sites like this to determine what is 'trending' in food preferences. So please- I don't want to accidently pick up a case of MONKEY flavored RAMEN....


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

pawpaw said:


> You know, food manufacturers sometimes follow sites like this to determine what is 'trending' in food preferences. So please- I don't want to accidently pick up a case of MONKEY flavored RAMEN....


Probably just tastes like the chicken flavored ones. Lol


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

seanallen said:


> I would probably eat anything i got hungry enough. Some friends and i had this topic discussion awhile back. Everything they suggested is doable. I think i grossed them out when i said i would eat humans though


I would be willing to try a lot of things, but never humans. There are way too many diseases that you can get from that, including some that literally eat holes in your brain with symptoms similar to Alzheimers and you get the shakes. No thanks.

I would probably pass on dogs or cats, but in all honesty my plan is to not get to that point at all. That is why we are prepping now.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Toffee said:


> I would be willing to try a lot of things, but never humans. There are way too many diseases that you can get from that, including some that literally eat holes in your brain with symptoms similar to Alzheimers and you get the shakes. No thanks.


Where did you hear that? And while I do NOT plan on eating any humans in the near future (well.. not in the cannibalistic sense anyway... har har..) ... I'm assuming if properly cooked, you wouldn't have to worry about said diseases and such, no? (and I just kinda grossed myself out by just typing that last sentence... )


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I love beans, my emergency kit contains,5 gallons of beans, pork jerky and a Dutch oven, oh and plenty cigars.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Where did you hear that? And while I do NOT plan on eating any humans in the near future (well.. not in the cannibalistic sense anyway... har har..) ... I'm assuming if properly cooked, you wouldn't have to worry about said diseases and such, no? (and I just kinda grossed myself out by just typing that last sentence... )


I did a report on it in high school. There are populations around the world that have traditionally eaten humans. It is a disease related to mad cow, actually. Although, there are others wherein you do not have to eat meat contaminated by spinal cord/fluid or the brain. Kuru or prion is what it is known as.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

d_saum said:


> Where did you hear that? And while I do NOT plan on eating any humans in the near future (well.. not in the cannibalistic sense anyway... har har..) ... I'm assuming if properly cooked, you wouldn't have to worry about said diseases and such, no? (and I just kinda grossed myself out by just typing that last sentence... )


She's talking about prions. Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (vCJD), kuru and the like. Cook it, chare it all you want, but you won't destroy it. It's similar to the human version of mad cow disease. Also any virus or bacteria or parasite would be transmissible during the preparation where as in animal butchering there are a fair amount of virus and bacteria that don't tend to cause much disease in humans. Monkeys are a different story. Don't eat them either.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Laughing disease.

Folks are reluctant to eat strange foods. Many of the POWs in Japanese camps starved because they wouldn't eat what the Japs ate.


----------

